# 36" Cut 11hp 3 speed Noma Manual Available



## East_Yorkshire (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys from the other side of the pond :uk:, I have just bought a 3 speed Noma 36" cut with 11 hp b&s engine.With it I received the original user manual if anyone wants a copy please let me know and I will either upload it here or email you a copy :British:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome East

Your tractor is getting some age on it and to find one with the user manual is exceptional. 

When you get time we'd like to see a picture or two of it if possible.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum East_Yorkshire. Hope you find this site an enjoyable place to hang out, and get some good information from. 
If you are so inclined, we do have a section for manuals that you could down load your manual to.

Cheers


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

I would love a copy. Noma manuals are very difficult to come by. I believe they have a manual section here? Maybe a regular can point you in the right direction.

[email protected]


----------



## East_Yorkshire (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys, will post a copy in the manuals section and BBY Murray have emailed you a copy, let me know if you dont get it.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

East_Yorkshire said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys, will post a copy in the manuals section and BBY Murray have emailed you a copy, let me know if you dont get it.


I got it, thanks!


----------

